# housing males?



## 00aqualife00 (Jun 23, 2014)

So it seems everyone has the same view on multiple male mice being successful being housed together.
Has anyone managed to do it? And what do breeders do with male heavy litters, do most cull?
If they were to be castrated could they be housed successfully together ?

Thanks


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

neutered males can be housed together.Co habiting males depends entirely on the lines.Many but not all exhibition mice will live amicably together.Pet and feeder mice rarely.There is always a risk with entire males of mortal injury.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

My experance, wether entire males can or can not live together depends on the individual males temperaments. It's normaly a case of it will work untill the day it doesnt. I've onky even been able to house virgin males together.
With mine arguments normaly start out around the 12 week Mark if I've left brothers together while I decide who stays.

Funny enough I find my show mice are worse for it (especially the foxes) than the pet ones I had or my orignal line of Siamese. But as a whole my foxes temperaments are not like my Siamese so that's most likley the root of it.

Yes culling is a way to stop problems but removing excess bucks. In a litter I will normaly only keep 1-2 bucks if any unless I'm after bucks then I will keep a few more. At 5 weeks one's who are obviously not as good as others will go then by 12 weeks the final picks are made. Then the bucks will get there own box and some female company.

I've no experance with castration.


----------



## krazykritterz (Apr 19, 2014)

I have had 2 once before that were ok together but most fight. I haven't had neutering info either. Vets in my area wont do it.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

I have had a pair of males live together for 6 months and then to fight for no reason ... so I tend to always keep them in small groups till they are 12 weeks then separate the ones I want to keep, re home or cull the excess


----------



## raisin (Sep 22, 2014)

that's an interesting thing about males only getting along as virgins! recently I've decided to start a breeding program and obtained 2 males. one is still a babe, and I've only had them for a couple days, and they are together. the adult did have a big scab on his leg, though it looked old- I don't think the little guy did it. i'll have to see how that goes.

it seems too bad that males apparently cant live together. but at the pet stores, the males usually seem peaceful together.


----------

